# What Should I Do To Update My TiVo Stream 4K?



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I bought my TiVo Stream 4K a number of weeks ago. I set it up and put it on a television on the second level of my home. What, if anything, should I be doing with it now? Does it automatically do updates on it's own? I see that there is a thread on how to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up. Is that worthwhile?


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

Jim1348 said:


> I bought my TiVo Stream 4K a number of weeks ago. I set it up and put it on a television on the second level of my home. What, if anything, should I be doing with it now? Does it automatically do updates on it's own? I see that there is a thread on how to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up. Is that worthwhile?


I have a Firestick 4K, a Roku Ultra, and a TS4K. I de-tivo'd the TS4K it using the thread you mentioned. I have a 2014 Samsung UHD TV and same year Samsung sound bar. I would say I use the TS4K more than the other devices. For me only, minor quibbles as my TV isn't HDR or Dolby Vision. For some reason I can't get the remote to turn on both the TV and soundbar at start. Once on, the remote controls both TV and soundbar without issue. Occasionally, FF or RW gives me no previews, but if I hit the back button and try again, it works fine. I use the Firestick if I want to watch 4K on Prime and I use the Roku for a couple series on The Roku Channel. In my subjective opinion, I see no video differences between the devices, though it seems to me the audio is slightly fuller on the Firestick.

My live stream apps alternate between YTTV (currently) and Philo. I watch virtually nothing live except for sports on a delayed basis (to still skip ads). Rarely even look at the live guides.

Finally, I like the way you can customize the TS4K. Screenshot of mine


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. Does the regular firmware automatically update, then, or do I need to do it?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Jim1348 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Does the regular firmware automatically update, then, or do I need to do it?


Can't hurt to just go check. It should've done an update when you first set it up. But go to settings and about and you can manually check for ****s and giggles.

I've been using mine instead of my chromecast. Don't have them on any 4k sources so the issues involving 4k don't concern me, and by the time they do, I'm sure they'll be fixed or I would've moved on anyway.

But I just set mine up with Channels Dvr and so far have been pretty happy. Going to start parting out my tivo dvr stuff starting with the stuff I don't really need to give Channels a little more time and get through its first week of recording.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

Jim1348 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Does the regular firmware automatically update, then, or do I need to do it?


To my knowledge, there has been only one update and for me it was automatic. As @dbpaddler mentioned, it's pretty easy to check yourself. I manually check every week to 10 days.


----------

